# The Hobbit trailer, I need your help!



## paltyr (Mar 14, 2012)

I have loved the Tolkiens books ever since my mother read me The Hobbit when I was 6 years old. I reread both LOTR and the Hobbit regularly. I also loved Peter Jacksons films and I truly look forward to Dec when The Hobbit will be shown. Now I really need your help to check out a program I and some friends have developed. 

A couple of years ago me and some friends got this idea that it would be fantastic to be able to find out whatever you want to know about anything you see at any given time in a movie. Technically you can find this information by doing lots and lots of Google searches, but we wanted something easier and faster.
We talked about it and tried to figure out if there was a program available which would give you the information about what you see at any given time in a digital video, but we couldn’t find anything that could give us the service we were after. So we decided to do it ourselves.
We have now created the first version of such a program, which we are going to provide for anyone interested, as a completely free online service. http://www.movieggs.com/beta.html


This has been a huge project for us and our first large video project is, of course, the trailer for “The Hobbit”! We plan on doing the same for the pre production videos that Peter Jackson has released.
The reason I’m writing here is that we would love it if you guys who are reading this, would try out our system with the trailer for the Hobbit, and give us feedback about both the information we have added to the trailer, and our program.
We aim to bring this kind of free information to full-length movies. We want to add more depth to the different universes that movies create. For example, in this case with “The Hobbit”, we can add a new layer of immersion to expand the experience by giving you information that is outside of what you actually see, while still being relevant to the universe that Tolkien created.


Keep in mind that this service is, and will remain, free to use. We believe that information should be available to everyone, everywhere.
Thank you for reading this and I hope you will check out what our service can do for the “The Hobbit” trailer.
I really look forward to your feedback. 
All the best
Paul Tyrenius


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, this is a brilliant venture! Being someone who always has questions during movies and who checks google or imdb via mobile phone all the time, I know I'll love this!

Will check it out tonight after work... :*)


----------



## paltyr (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanx!!! O love that kind of reaction. I hope you will like it.
All the best
Paul


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 14, 2012)

So I registered, logged in, downloaded the Firefox Plugin... what now?


----------



## paltyr (Mar 14, 2012)

You should start the small application, now in your downloads or application folder depending on what system you use. That will start a small logg-in window and after you logg in a small egg will come up on your screen. Above where you downloaded the application there is a small get-started You can also logg into your Movieggs page, with your username and password, you will see some of the videos we have "egged". There you will also find a feedback form. I am most proud of The Hobbit of course! We also have a youtube channel at www.youtube.com/movieggs where you see the videos. 
If can't make it work for any reason to send a mail to [email protected]

All the best
Paul


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Paul, 

I got it working now (reading helps I though it was plugin OR software  ) and tried it with the Hobbit trailer. It works nicely and I do like it very much. 

What are your aims for this site? Do you want people to register and add content for films themselves? Similar to how imdb works maybe? Because right now it seems to be a huge effort to me to compile all the information for just one movie...

I'm very curious how this will develope!


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 15, 2012)

I just noticed that there seems to be a time delay. When I pause the trailer at 1:00 on Youtube you see Thorin. When I check the egg on the website the time is correct, but the image shows Bilbo.


----------



## paltyr (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi again! If you only knew how happy I get when I hear responses like yours! We have made what we would love to see (sorry if I may sound over-enthusiastic). Our aim is to see what people think, see what you think about the interface. And if you like it I would really appreciate if you could help me spread the word about us. I need about 1000 more users for this beta test. We are going to "egg" (as we call it) Peter Jacksons pre production video 6 as well. After the beta period we will work together with the film companies to get all the information. Our system is very easy to use so even a movie like The Hobbit will only take about 2 days to egg. The idea is to let it be free for all viewers, to do the egging together with the film industry. Everyone will benefit.
We will develop a program that lets viewers, much like Wikipedia, add information but it has to go trough a check before we will let it be public info.
The reason I want users from The Tolkien forum is that this is the place to see if we have added value to the trailer.

Yes some things are 1-2 seconds of depending on where you are in the world. Our servers are in Sweden at the moment so that could be the reason, we will ad servers on each continent later on.

Again: I'm really glad you like Movieggs!
By the way: we will introduce a couple of really cool features later on...


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds cool! I'll share your link as much as I can...


----------



## paltyr (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanx!! 
All the best
Paul


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 15, 2012)

By the way, people are usually reluctant to install software. I don't know if it's possible with your system, but I think the project would be more successful if it would work only as a browser add on.


----------



## paltyr (Mar 15, 2012)

Good idea but if we did that the program wouldn't run on YouTube and later on (some of those coming features) on any streamed or downloaded media.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't be helped then... Perhaps some day you'll get your egg besides the Facebook Like button on Youtube ;*)


----------

